# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Давайте узнаем друг друга поближе?:)

## Elly

Рассказывайте о себе, все что в голову придет. Все, что на душе, выговаривайтесь. Вместе веселее как говорится..

----------


## Игорёк

есть для этого раздел "моя проблема" и дневник. там и можно узнать о людях, и про себя рассказать.

----------


## смертник

> есть для этого раздел "моя проблема" и дневник. там и можно узнать о людях, и про себя рассказать.


  так причем тут проблема? ей просто знакомство нужно...
и для начала сама б о себе рассказала...

----------


## Игорёк

ну ладно, я не против.. только разве реально депрессивные люди могут просто так говорить о себе без намека на свои проблемы ? покрайней мере в такой форме ? ну ладно, попробую ...

Приветик, меня зовут Игорь, мне 27 лет, Я из Новосибирска, занимаюсь разными делами, работаю восновном по ночам, в свободное от работы время делаю ремонт в гараже, катаюсь на мопеде, общаюсь с друзьями, после ремонта гаража планирую сделать конфетку из своей машины. иногда колымлю сварочными работами. Люблю варить разные железки, строить, люблю кирпичную кладку, природу, кастры, шашлыки, разные тихие красивые места, иногда езжу посмотреть ночные гонки, играю на гитаре, есть мечта - съездить на черное море на своей машине, после того как все закончу.. все, пока, чмоки-чмоки :-)

----------


## кошка

> все, пока, чмоки-чмоки :-)


 приколист ты)))

----------


## Гражданин

> приколист ты)))


 Эта манера прощание видимо отсылка к сленгу,которым пользуются некторые дети в возрасте уважаемой Элли))

----------


## кошка

> Эта манера прощание видимо отсылка к сленгу,которым пользуются некторые дети в возрасте уважаемой Элли))


 кэп :Smile: 
хотя дело собственно и не в возрасте)

----------


## Dione

странная тема...вот так вот взять и рассказывать о себе.
"Привет.Давай знакомится"
"Расскажи о себе"
"Расскажи что-то о себе"
"Расскажи что-то о себе интересное"
и т.д. и т.п.
я никогда не могла нормально ответить на такие сообщения. 
Я не могу понять как можно отвечать на это...

----------


## Игорёк

отвечай как я , что тут сложного ?

----------


## Dione

создать копирайт,только подставляя свое?
зачем так делать?
зачем вообще так давать информацию о себе...
я не умею так подавать о себе информацию.

----------


## Unity

Всем хай!.. Можете называть меня, как угодно, сами придумайте мне имя, – скучно иметь «…Одну кличку-штамп на всю жизнь». Мне 22, живу в милом, тихом, пасторальном городке Смела с древней и славной историей. Натура «…Тонкая» и «…Не от мира сего», – поэтому нигде никогда ни дня работала, потому что «…Надо», – да и вообще в принципе Не Уважаю жизненные «…Мелодрамы» и страдания. Жизни стоит быть похожей на Бесконечный Праздник, как по мне, – вот только мы не настолько хитры... Наблюдая наш серый бетонный мир, стала эскписткой и на шесть лет сбежала от людей, – буквально – Инет, – единственная «…Ниточка», связывающая меня с Внешним Миром. Естественно, «h. sapiens», – социальное создание – поэтому жить одной, в тени, наедине лишь с книгами, Всегда, – ужасно – что и привело меня к мысли о СУ как о последней возможности что-либо изменить.
Образ жизни, что был, аллегорически, уготован мне «…По праву рождения» современным миром, всегда казался чем-то унылым и ужасными... Работа-рабство с 9:00 до 18:00, два дня пустынных выходных, чад автомобильных двигателей, плохой воздух и вода современного Города... Это бесконечное бытие в окружении бетонных Стен, скал-высоток и асфальта, – всё это всегда казалось мне чем-то ужасным – настолько «…Нереально-неправильным», что даже казалось Сном, – разум упрямо отказывался верить, что именно для Такой «…Жизни» и рождается человеческое существо – для жизни в Городе-гетто, Городе-тюрьме, неудобном и опасном... 
Всегда хотелось жить Иначе (в таких местах
http://1366x768.ru/3D/71/coast-wallpaper-1366x768.jpg
http://1366x768.ru/3D/75/landscape-w...r-1366x768.jpg
http://1366x768.ru/city/7/Hearst-Cas...r-1366x768.jpg
http://1366x768.ru/3D/145/nature-wallpaper-1366x768.jpg
[знаю, что это всего лишь Картинки, – но ведь в действительности Жизнь порой бывает Ещё Ярче & Прекрасней ^_^]) – вот только никогда не знала, – Как Это Устроить, Как?.. Поэтому и скатилась в депрессию длиною в Всю Свою Сознательную «…Жизнь»... 
Осознавая прекрасно, что никаких таких «…Мечтателей», в чём-то схожих на себя, что также годами мечтают о Побеге с «…Концлагерей» своих «…Родных» Городов, аз и пришла к мысли о СУ, – уж лучше не существовать вообще, нежели «…Жить» Так и далее... 
Наверное, лучше умереть, нежели стать ещё одним Зомби Каменных Джунглей, – так аз мыслила всегда – поэтому так и не смогла «…Адаптироваться» к современному образу жизни, – и не сумела создать Альтернативный – так как это потребовало бы, по крайней мере, Временной Жизни в ненавистном City (дабы, например, заработать на свой домик где-нибудь на Кирибати или Новой Зеландии)... 
Обычная неудачница, живущая неосуществимы мечтами, одним словом...

----------


## Игорёк

Работа должна быть любимым занятием, а не рабством, и не обязательно с 9ти до 6ти.

----------


## Статист

А я просто шизофреник-еврей в лёгкой форме) Вся суть в кратце, больше ничего не надо, бейби.

----------


## Гражданин

> Всем хай!.. Можете называть меня, как угодно, сами придумайте мне имя, – скучно иметь «…Одну кличку-штамп на всю жизнь». Мне 22, живу в милом, тихом, пасторальном городке Смела с древней и славной историей. Натура «…Тонкая» и «…Не от мира сего», – поэтому нигде никогда ни дня работала, потому что «…Надо», – да и вообще в принципе Не Уважаю жизненные «…Мелодрамы» и страдания. Жизни стоит быть похожей на Бесконечный Праздник, как по мне, – вот только мы не настолько хитры... Наблюдая наш серый бетонный мир, стала эскписткой и на шесть лет сбежала от людей, – буквально – Инет, – единственная «…Ниточка», связывающая меня с Внешним Миром. Естественно, «h. sapiens», – социальное создание – поэтому жить одной, в тени, наедине лишь с книгами, Всегда, – ужасно – что и привело меня к мысли о СУ как о последней возможности что-либо изменить.
> Образ жизни, что был, аллегорически, уготован мне «…По праву рождения» современным миром, всегда казался чем-то унылым и ужасными... Работа-рабство с 9:00 до 18:00, два дня пустынных выходных, чад автомобильных двигателей, плохой воздух и вода современного Города... Это бесконечное бытие в окружении бетонных Стен, скал-высоток и асфальта, – всё это всегда казалось мне чем-то ужасным – настолько «…Нереально-неправильным», что даже казалось Сном, – разум упрямо отказывался верить, что именно для Такой «…Жизни» и рождается человеческое существо – для жизни в Городе-гетто, Городе-тюрьме, неудобном и опасном... 
> Всегда хотелось жить Иначе (в таких местах
> http://1366x768.ru/3D/71/coast-wallpaper-1366x768.jpg
> http://1366x768.ru/3D/75/landscape-w...r-1366x768.jpg
> http://1366x768.ru/city/7/Hearst-Cas...r-1366x768.jpg
> http://1366x768.ru/3D/145/nature-wallpaper-1366x768.jpg
> [знаю, что это всего лишь Картинки, – но ведь в действительности Жизнь порой бывает Ещё Ярче & Прекрасней ^_^]) – вот только никогда не знала, – Как Это Устроить, Как?.. Поэтому и скатилась в депрессию длиною в Всю Свою Сознательную «…Жизнь»... 
> Осознавая прекрасно, что никаких таких «…Мечтателей», в чём-то схожих на себя, что также годами мечтают о Побеге с «…Концлагерей» своих «…Родных» Городов, аз и пришла к мысли о СУ, – уж лучше не существовать вообще, нежели «…Жить» Так и далее... 
> ...


 Можно поинтересоваться, какие усилия ты прилагала чтобы адаптироваться к окружающей тебя действительности? 6 лет с одним лишь интернетом... Я бы давно свихнулся или покончил с собой. ТЫ не пробовала переехать в деревню. Это конечно далеко от пейзажев на твоих картинках, но зато подальше от урбанистической реальности.

----------


## Elly

Расскажи, как можешь
Не хочешь, не рассказывай, тебя тут никто не заставляет

Расскажу о себе  :Smile: 
Меня зовут Эля, полное мое имя Эльмира. Мне 14 лет. Учусь в лицее имени Пушкина. На данный момент учусь в полне неплохо) Всю жизнь занималась танцами. На данный момент не танцую  :Frown:  По национальности я наполовину азербайджанка, наполовину русская. Люблю петь, что получается у меня крайне неплохо) Очень общительная и веселая. Но есть и минусы, такие как впечатлительность и мнительность( На данный момент у меня некая форма депрессии, что очень меня огорчает. Так же я учусь игре на ударных инструментах  :Smile:  Долблю что есть мочи  :Big Grin:  Далеко не романтичная натура, терпеть не могу все эти сопли. Из музыки предпочитаю рок и дабстеп. Увлекаюсь также психологией и философией. В будущем думаю о карьере психолога, либо заниматься рекламной деятельностью. Как-то так. Чмоки чмоки ахах

----------


## Elly

> А я просто шизофреник-еврей в лёгкой форме) Вся суть в кратце, больше ничего не надо, бейби.


 Простите, это мне?

----------


## Dione

вот оно как все просто.
От чего же у общительной и веселой девочки депрессия?
Не просто мнительное расстройство ,а "некая форма депрессии"

----------


## Elly

Да из-за тошноты дурацкой.. надоела мне она

----------


## Dione

что за тошнота?

----------


## Elly

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...F1%EC%FB%F1%EB

----------


## Elly

а ты мальчик или девочка?)

----------


## Dione

хех))
а как ты думаешь?

----------


## Статист

> А я просто шизофреник-еврей в лёгкой форме) Вся суть в кратце, больше ничего не надо, бейби.


  Нет, выражение такое.

----------


## Elly

> хех))
> а как ты думаешь?


 Парень?)

----------


## Dione

Девушка)

----------


## Каин

Тоже с красивыми глазами, только не такая веселая как ты, Элли. Очень грустная.

----------


## Dione

Не нужно...

Я вовсе не грустная.)
Не верь,*Elly*)

----------


## Каин

> Не нужно...
> 
> Я вовсе не грустная.)
> Не верь,*Elly*)


 Если ты не грустная, то я просто арлекино.

----------


## Dione

ты-*Каин*,вроде.
а не какой-то там арлекин.

----------


## смертник

еле авторизовался...
как проходит знакомство ?  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

Dione , прости) Не знала)

Почему грустная?

----------


## Elly

смертник , хорошоо  :Smile:

----------


## Dione

> Dione , прости) Не знала)
> 
> Почему грустная?


 не грустная.
счастливая.за тебя)

----------


## Unity

> Можно поинтересоваться, какие усилия ты прилагала чтобы адаптироваться к окружающей тебя действительности? 6 лет с одним лишь интернетом... Я бы давно свихнулся или покончил с собой. ТЫ не пробовала переехать в деревню. Это конечно далеко от пейзажев на твоих картинках, но зато подальше от урбанистической реальности.


 Люди вообще в принципе Адаптируются к чему-либо лишь тогда, лишь только в том случае, если видят в этом Смысл, если у них есть некая энная Цель, нечто такое, что «…Держит» их на этом свете, что не даёт упасть, опустить руки, – кое-кто же, оглянувшись по сторонам, возненавидела Это Место – и решила, что Жить в Этом Аду, – бессмысленно – тем более, если ты больна, уродлива, – Здесь даже здоровым & Прекрасным нелегко приходится, что уж говорить о разного рода увечных, убогих... 
Как-либо изменить своё физическое Окружение и свой облик (причину затворничества) аз, естественно, не могла, – поэтому пыталась «…Изменить своё Отношение к сложившейся ситуации», переосмыслить происходящее. Но тщетно... 

Но что доброго в деревне? Отсутствие горячей воды/супермаркетов/кабельного tv/канализации; пыль, грязь, скверные запахи и насекомые? Странные люди-зомби, сутками напролёт роющиеся в земле, по-видимому, черпая в том дивное наслаждение; ухаживающие за уродливыми, чудовищными своими животными, по сути, Паразитируя на Них, питаясь ими?.. 
Ненавижу деревню (как Концепцию и как Реальность) всеми фибрами своей души, – и не понимаю упрямо – как вообще в принципе Жили Наши Предки в свою доисторическую эпоху «…До» Электронных Медиа??? Не удивительно, что они Сходили С Ума и развязывали Мировые Войны, – стоит лишь пожить недельку-иную За Городом – и действительно захочется кого-то убить (в первую очередь, себя), – агрессивность так и нарастает внутри, словно бы температура в вышедшем из-под контроля ядерном реакторе... 

Ну а если серьёзно, – все эти годы таки заставили задуматься О Жизни... Вывод: «…Жизнь», – это Зло – в любой сущей форме, выражении, – это бесконечная Боль, Дискомфорт, Страдание... Пытка, одним словом, – и Такими мы созданы, Так мы запрограммированы. «…Хорошо» нам Не Будет Никогда. Нигде. Ни с кем. Никак, – полно обманывать себя – единственное «…Лекарство» от всего Этого, – это скорейший СУ, смерть, погибель, исчезновение... 

N.B. Если Вы не разделяете это мнение, – аз Действительно Искренне Рада за Вас. Вы покамест ещё не смогли Понять, – чем же в действительности является наша «…Жизнь»... И ладно, – именно поэтому Вы всё ещё живы и даже планируете жить дальше. ^_^ Ибо те, что осознали То же, что и я, – уже мертвы, уже погибли...

----------


## Игорёк

Жесть. У меня от жизни в деревне только хорошие воспоминания. И в огороде прикольно поковыряться, наблюдать как что-то растет, дает плоды. Тишина, природа, красота, нет чувства асоциальности, как раз-таки есть некое ощущение индивидуальности. Много всяких прикольных мест, кустиков, деревьев, сарайчиков. и нафиг вся эта электронная медиа гадость не нужна была.

----------


## Гражданин

> Люди вообще в принципе Адаптируются к чему-либо лишь тогда, лишь только в том случае, если видят в этом Смысл, если у них есть некая энная Цель, нечто такое, что «…Держит» их на этом свете, что не даёт упасть, опустить руки, – кое-кто же, оглянувшись по сторонам, возненавидела Это Место – и решила, что Жить в Этом Аду, – бессмысленно – тем более, если ты больна, уродлива, – Здесь даже здоровым & Прекрасным нелегко приходится, что уж говорить о разного рода увечных, убогих... 
> Как-либо изменить своё физическое Окружение и свой облик (причину затворничества) аз, естественно, не могла, – поэтому пыталась «…Изменить своё Отношение к сложившейся ситуации», переосмыслить происходящее. Но тщетно... 
> 
> Но что доброго в деревне? Отсутствие горячей воды/супермаркетов/кабельного tv/канализации; пыль, грязь, скверные запахи и насекомые? Странные люди-зомби, сутками напролёт роющиеся в земле, по-видимому, черпая в том дивное наслаждение; ухаживающие за уродливыми, чудовищными своими животными, по сути, Паразитируя на Них, питаясь ими?.. 
> Ненавижу деревню (как Концепцию и как Реальность) всеми фибрами своей души, – и не понимаю упрямо – как вообще в принципе Жили Наши Предки в свою доисторическую эпоху «…До» Электронных Медиа??? Не удивительно, что они Сходили С Ума и развязывали Мировые Войны, – стоит лишь пожить недельку-иную За Городом – и действительно захочется кого-то убить (в первую очередь, себя), – агрессивность так и нарастает внутри, словно бы температура в вышедшем из-под контроля ядерном реакторе... 
> 
> Ну а если серьёзно, – все эти годы таки заставили задуматься О Жизни... Вывод: «…Жизнь», – это Зло – в любой сущей форме, выражении, – это бесконечная Боль, Дискомфорт, Страдание... Пытка, одним словом, – и Такими мы созданы, Так мы запрограммированы. «…Хорошо» нам Не Будет Никогда. Нигде. Ни с кем. Никак, – полно обманывать себя – единственное «…Лекарство» от всего Этого, – это скорейший СУ, смерть, погибель, исчезновение... 
> 
> N.B. Если Вы не разделяете это мнение, – аз Действительно Искренне Рада за Вас. Вы покамест ещё не смогли Понять, – чем же в действительности является наша «…Жизнь»... И ладно, – именно поэтому Вы всё ещё живы и даже планируете жить дальше. ^_^ Ибо те, что осознали То же, что и я, – уже мертвы, уже погибли...


 Извращенное понятие о жизни  в деревне и о жизни в целом. В том числе у меня теперь образ о тебе как о городском избалованном человеке,который ничего не умеет по сути, кроме как жаловаться на свою жалкую жизнь.
Напршивается определение  ФГМ с Лурка. Замах на счет "действительности" жизни. Если ты считаешь,что ты знаешь в чем соль жизни,то ты можешь ошибаться. Если для тебя эта действительность безнадежна,то это не значит,что для других она тоже таковой является.
 Каждый сам себе выбирает действительность,точнее отношение к ней,а жаловаться на неё  надеятся на то,что после смерти физического тела будет лучше, недальновидно. Похоже на рабское мировозрение имхо.

----------


## Unity

Смешно... ^_^ 
Ведь и сейчас я живу, по сути, в деревне, – выросла в ней – среди коров, гусей, индеек, кур, в саду, на яблоках, вишнях, малине, смородине и прочей пакости... С книгой на крыше сарая (вроде этого, любуюсь такой же Природой) http://1366x768.ru/nature/116/field-...r-1366x768.jpg... 
И в Городе бываю лишь у своих родных. 
Но деревню, – ненавижу... 
Видите теперь, – сколь ошибочно делать Поспешные выводы?..

----------


## Игорёк

Согласен с Гражданином. Ты ж ничего не делала кроме того как читала свои книжки! Не было ни работы ни радостей ни здоровых увлечений. Отсюда и брезгливость к насекомым к земле и всему остальному. 
Транссексуазизм также не была бы помехой общению с девочками. Вспоминая свое детство могу сказать что общения с девочками было много. Играл в мячик, прыгал в резиночку, имеено в компании девченок, где мальчиком был я один. Было такое часто. Вообще одно время (года 3-4) была подружка Оля. Ну что-то вроде лучшего друга. Играли с ней в роботов в кукол, ходили на рыбалку, гоняли на великах и даже начинали вместе курить. 
Кстати после Оли лучшим другом стал Миша, у него как раз было жуткое акне, он упирался языком в щеку (снутри), так что гной выстреливал на несколько сантиметров врепед, но это не мешало ему отлично проводить время в нашей веселой компании.

----------


## Гражданин

> Смешно... ^_^ 
> Ведь и сейчас я живу, по сути, в деревне, – выросла в ней – среди коров, гусей, индеек, кур, в саду, на яблоках, вишнях, малине, смородине и прочей пакости... С книгой на крыше сарая (вроде этого, любуюсь такой же Природой) http://1366x768.ru/nature/116/field-...r-1366x768.jpg... 
> И в Городе бываю лишь у своих родных. 
> Но деревню, – ненавижу... 
> Видите теперь, – сколь ошибочно делать Поспешные выводы?..


 Твою историю не читал практически. Совет может показаться поверхностным,не зная сути твоих проблем. Я так понял имеется проблема неприятия себя. Ты парень,но во всех планах чувствуешь себя девушкой? 
Для начала нужно прекратить плыть по течению,жить в каком-то выдуманном мире,снять розовые очки. Ведь тебя така жизнь ак есть не устраивает? Надо работать над собой. Учиться,зарабатывать. Без денег никуда. А то так и будут продалжаться страдания,мечты о смерти. Да-да,лишь мечты. Ибо я понял,что ты пока все же не готов(а) к смерти. Как говориться get rich or die trying

----------

